# General Topics > Food, Feeders, Live, Frozen, Culturing, etc >  Under tank heaters

## Xubby

So, I currently have a five foot section of flexwatt set up with a  thermostat to keep various buggies warm. I'm thinking about getting a  six or seven foot section and laying it next to the five foot piece.  Higher surface area, most stable temps for the big tubs, more spots for raising pinheads,  all that jazz.

Since they'll be ran in parallel (spliced cord or  power strip, not sure yet) they should both receive equal amounts of  power. Since the seven foot strip would take more wattage, would this  mean it would just run a tiny bit cooler than the five foot on average? Or do you  think it'd make any difference at all? I wouldn't think it'd be significant, but I'm not an electrician. Can't hurt to ask.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Carlos

The power will be divided equally among all spliced sections so the temperature will be the same in both.  The total watts requirement of all sections can not exceed the maximum watt rating for the main wire, plug connector, or any type of controller used.  Exceeding that could cause tripping fuses, a blowout or electrical fire.

Since you mentioned "under tank heaters;" no heat source should be used under frog enclosures.  Attaching to side is OK  :Smile:  .

----------

